# comment trouver @ IP des machines connecté a mon mac



## labasritas (15 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour
désolé pour cette question certainement tres bete
mais j'ai un server NAS connecté à mon Mac je le vois dans la barre latérale.
comment je peux connaitre son @ ip depuis mon mac? y a t il une commande a faire?

note : j'ai une petite application de sacnner de lan que j'ai lancé mais je voudrais savoir comment on peut faire directement depuis mac.

merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Septembre 2013)

labasritas a dit:


> Bonjour
> désolé pour cette question certainement tres bete
> mais j'ai un server NAS connecté à mon Mac je le vois dans la barre latérale.
> comment je peux connaitre son @ ip depuis mon mac? y a t il une commande a faire?
> ...



Dans mon environnement, qui utilise une Time Capsule, il me suffit d'aller dans l'utilitaire Airport. Je vois tous les clients sans fil sur mon réseau, et en faisant glisser la souris sur chacun, j'obtiens leur adresse IP.

Je ne sais pas si cela peut marcher pour toi, je ne connais pas ton mode de connexion. 

Sinon, un coup du bon vieux "Bonjour Browser"


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2013)

C'est quand même plus une demande pour le forum "Internet et Réseau" Je déplace


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Septembre 2013)

Dans une fenêtre Terminal, tu peux aussi taper la commande:
arp -a


----------



## labasritas (15 Septembre 2013)

merci polo


----------

